# DNS server recommendation [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I looking for advice/recommendation about dns server software to install and provide service for 2 networks.

One will be a wireless lan and the other; our well known WAN.

I would like something well featured and documented and if possible with a some sort of web/gui interface for users.

Any suggestions are wellcome  :Smile: 

----------

## Exil

What "web/gui interface" should be able to do?  To manage dns records?

----------

## jordanwb

What's wrong with openDNS?

----------

## cyrillic

I use net-dns/dnsmasq for my local network.  It works great, and is easy to configure.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Here is a good example of what i was talking about regarding webgui 

http://www.everydns.com has a very c00l one and  there is also this php frontend @ http://www.ultrize.com/everydns

This will make things easy for users who dont know how to edit .conf files

----------

## doctork

Maybe it's just me, but if the user's are not clever enough to modify something as simple as DNS configuration and zone files, then they shouldn't be messing with DNS.

--

doc

----------

## jordanwb

 *doctork wrote:*   

> Maybe it's just me, but if the user's are not clever enough to modify something as simple as DNS configuration and zone files, then they shouldn't be messing with DNS.
> 
> --
> 
> doc

 

What he said. DNS takes up all of one line per net interface on my laptop. And "sudo nano -w /etc/conf.d/net" is a lot faster that using a GUI any day.

----------

## HeXiLeD

these users will not have ssh or root access. this will run on a wireless AP.

users will be able to login via webgui like everydns and setup their own custom domains. It seems  that most of you dont understand what i am asking here.

----------

## doctork

You weren't very specific as to what you were trying to set up.  Will you also be providing recursive DNS service for the users?  Everydns.net, of course, does not.  I use them to provide the externally visible DNS for my domain along with BIND to provide recursive DNS service for users on my internal network.  I think Webmin can provide a GUI interface for BIND configuration, but I haven't used it for a long time.

Prior to my retirement at the end of last year, I was in charge of a small group that maintained the DNS for a network of some 10,000 or so nodes.  We maintained the DNS information in a MySQL database and used BIND to serve the users.  All maintenance was done using a package of scripts.   The users made requests to my group when they needed DNS changes and we were the only ones who made changes to the DNS.

In any case, good luck.

--

doc

----------

## HeXiLeD

BIND is the way to go.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_DNS_server_software

Topic is SOLVED

----------

## cach0rr0

 *doctork wrote:*   

> Maybe it's just me, but if the user's are not clever enough to modify something as simple as DNS configuration and zone files, then they shouldn't be messing with DNS.
> 
> --
> 
> doc

 

so, 99% of the people out there who have ever bought a domain, who don't hand-edit a zone file, who don't run their own DNS server....

oh, right, everyone who, in spite of having a very good understanding of how DNS itself functions, doesn't have proper syntax for at least one NS daemon's configuration/zone files memorized, should never be changing a DNS record

of course, that also means anyone who wishes to say, buy a domain for a website, should only ever use some kind of automagic tool that automatically points their records where they need to be, or else either a)spend the cash to snag a business class broadband connection at their house, with two static IP's, so that they can run their own nameservers, or b)fork over the extra cash for a server beefy enough to handle the load of providing DNS service....

I would hope the sarcasm in the aforementioned is apparent and obvious. I am cutting myself off there, the sort of...elitism?...that you just suggested is absurd, and may have been meant more light-hearted than I interpreted it; if so, my apologies for the rant. If not, well, it's pretty fucking disconnected with reality, and insulting, to suggest that anyone who wants to ever modify a DNS record should not simply know how DNS functions, but have a strong grasp of the package-specific settings for whichever DNS package they've chosen

----------

## cach0rr0

 *jordanwb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What he said. DNS takes up all of one line per net interface on my laptop. And "sudo nano -w /etc/conf.d/net" is a lot faster that using a GUI any day.

 

that's...not a dns server you're configuring. You are configuring how your client's resolver will behave.

----------

